# Lamborghini Aventador LP700 Street Dreams Detail



## dsms

*Brand new Aventador done as a new car prep, plus about 20hours of correction.

Problems included:

Factory defects
Holograms
Pigtailing
Sand scratches
and the absolute worst of all.... greasy tire shine 










After heavy compounding.... note the Aventador paint is one of the hardest clear coats I have polished. The microfiber cutting disc and M105 barely made a dent in the pigtailing and sandscratches, wool pads, surbuf etc. all were used to gain the needed level of correction.










50/50 of the hood, again the cloudiness on the left side has yet to be polished, sand scratches on the hood of a Lamborghini of Ferrari is rare, usually these are seen more commonly on the bumpers and lower door panels.



















Refining out some wool compounding haze with M105 and detailersdomain uber yellow pad @ 2100rpm










Some photos of the problem areas and more factory defects





































Polishing stage



















Dealership applied sludge tire dressing










Properly removed and stripped off 100% before new tire dressing (water based) applied










LSP: Wolfs Body wrap later wiped down with CG V7 because its orange and the cars orange so of course it must add POP!

Finished photos and sun shots































































































































Engine bay detailed as well




























Inside shots
































































Thanks for looking

All the best,

Dave
Street Dreams Detail*


----------



## Miglior

great work dave, as always! ;0


----------



## willjordan7

Really stunning work there m8 I love that colour.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Superb work , second to last photo is epic.


----------



## Derekh929

Stunning motor and good work great result with body wrap and v7, have to say that is one amazing collection of motor's on display 599Gto? last 911 4ltr Porsche GT, R8 Ferrari 430, stunning


----------



## shaunwistow

Beautiful car & job


----------



## kallum_m

superb work, second last picture is great


----------



## DMH-01

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## Jesse74

Droooooool... Nice work buddy, nice stable too!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

amazing :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

great work,what a car


----------



## R9SH G

That's like a dream garage of cars to be working on


----------



## Homer J 727

What a car that colour is amazing top class work as always


----------



## sm81

Dave: What do you think about Bodywrap. How it compete against it rivals?


----------



## stangalang

Holy freakin cow man, that is stunning. Great work dave :thumb:


----------



## zippo

stunning work. Ive never seen one of these before .I'm now in lust with a Aventador :argie::argie:
I Remember the president of lamborghini saying that they manufacture the bad boys of the super car world,he wasn't kidding .Its a shame they leave the factory/dealers with faults like those


----------



## mrbloke

Nice! Super-futuristic and great colour.


----------



## coolkrio

Stunning car


----------



## SimonBash

Superb as always, look forward to more write-ups:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Wondered how long till one of these popped up on here. 

Stunning car, and great work. 

James


----------



## JBirchy

Great work Dave, proper Aladins cave in there!


----------



## *MrB*

Awesome work and awesome car :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

It must be rewarding to work on cars like that. Excellent finish mate.


----------



## rsblue

Bit of a shed aint it?


----------



## 123quackers

Dave love the photo's what camera & lense set up you using?

The colour looks great, bet its stunning in the flesh........:thumb:

Any interior shots please.... As said by Mark @ heavenly, epic second last photo...... Still a long waiting list for these of 12 to 18 months I beleive 

Dan


----------



## Modmedia

Jesus, that is a nice car.


----------



## detaillover

cracking job!... just wiping the drool from my chin haha. Wish the weather was like that in Scotland!


----------



## Summit Detailing

Splendid stuff Dave:thumb:

Big old car too eh!:buffer:


----------



## Racer

Great Work Dave and the clear comparing to the Gallardo is much harder???


----------



## Baker21

Very, very nice motor and a very, very nice finish.........:thumb:

Nice to see some great shots of the products we supply for that motor.............:car:

Thanks for sharing...........


----------



## Sneaks

Awesome!!!


----------



## gally

JESUS H MARY AND JOSEPH!

Very nice mate, fantastic finish on the car. Superb workmanship.


----------



## AcN

I recognize this place from your previous write-ups 

Great work, the new car now looks as it should be !


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning work, Got to be one of the best looking cars out atm imo.


----------



## Leo19

Stunning!:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## mdswente

Stunning work.... the car is ok I suppose.


----------



## Alzak

:argie: great car


----------



## Ns1980

Wowsers! What a car and finish. Great garage of cars. When I win the lottery.....


----------



## nicmcs

unreal work. beautiful detail and car.
Nic


----------



## Adrian Convery

What a car and great detail! Stunning pics too!


----------



## scooby73

Superb work on a stunning car!:argie: :argie: :argie: Great photos too.:thumb:

Shocking prep by the factory/dealer, on such an expensive car!


----------



## grant motox

Lovely machine <3


----------



## dazzyb

stunning car and work


----------



## tonyy

Stunning car..


----------



## TheMattFinish

what a amazing detail! so envious of the cars behind as well that you get your hands on


----------



## spiros

DAVE you did your magic again:buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss

*Awesome work Dave you really get to work on some nice machines :thumb:

Love the photography especially the outside shots just brilliant !
I am only guessing here do you have a Nikon DSLR ?

I bet the paint defects were very hard to remove typical pita Lamborghini paint especially the Aventador!

Mario *


----------



## Tazza

Awesome job!


----------



## chch

Eurogloss said:


> *Love the photography especially the outside shots just brilliant !
> I am only guessing here do you have a Nikon DSLR ?*


According to EXIF data it's a NIKON D60.


----------



## Leemack

Stunning work Dave

Second last photo I agree is the muts nuts


----------



## Rowan83

Oh my, that looks absolutely stunning!! :doublesho

I want this car right now!


----------



## gb270

wow bet you enjoyed doin that. Top work too


----------



## dhiren_motilal

awesome work there


----------



## bigslippy

Has to be the most gorgeous car I've set me eyes on ...Lambo have got this one soooooooooooo right .

Fabulous job , the pics say it all :argie:

WANT ONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## TCD

Very good job mate, amazing as always!! Yesterday I was working also in a white Aventador. Kind regards


----------



## ben-150

Perfect work, Dave:thumb:

It´s amazing car:argie:


----------



## Bratwurst

Nah, don't like it, cheap and nasty 










I jest of course :thumb:

:argie:


----------



## Auto Detox

Stunning car & very nice work

Baz


----------



## Dannymct

WOW:argie: Great:thumb: write up thanks


----------



## Joech92

Amazing!


----------



## organisys

I'll take one in matt black please!

Stunning result!

:argie:


----------



## id_doug

Stunning car and great results.

There is some nice cars in that picture second from the end!! :thumb:


----------



## prokopas

Fantastic results


----------



## mr mint

Awesome work.....awesome collection of cars in the garage also


----------



## ADW

Great work as allways! 

Cant get away from the fact that its just ugly! Lamborghini have taken this new design in the wrong direction.. theres just to much going on!


----------



## Baker21

ADW said:


> Cant get away from the fact that its just ugly! Lamborghini have taken this new design in the wrong direction.. theres just to much going on!


:doublesho


----------



## elfuego

Amazing car . Good job...


----------



## UCD

great job Dave!!!


----------



## Aghescar

Amazing job there Dave, would love to be let lose in that garage in the second to last photo just imagine the noise they would all make!


----------



## Lupostef

Ohh myyy


----------



## sammatty

I need new underwear after that!


----------



## Polo 52

Think i'm totally in love with that colour!!!


----------



## Polo 52

In fact in love with the car!


----------



## abbacus

Absolutely stunning car with stunning work to match! :thumb:

Good job Dave, particularly like this photo:


----------



## Swell.gr

Great job Dave:thumb:


----------



## Trex

The job done needs no compliments for sure, the car on the other side hard to believe it needs a road to go. A geometrical perfection


----------



## tzotzo

great work as always Dave!


----------



## OCDDetailer

Stunning!


----------



## ashk

Stunning


----------



## taz007

great detail - what tire dressing did you use on it?


----------



## TopSport+

amazing car...:argie::thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing

Mmmmmmmm


----------



## DannyMair

What an amazing car!!


----------



## Mrizzle

A breathtaking car and superb work by you guys. You have a mind blowing collection of cars teasing us in the background. Is that a 599 GTO I see there?!


----------



## swins89

Amazing car , amazing finish !


----------



## Big Buffer

Flawless


----------



## StamGreek

lovely work...lovely car...lovely colour


----------



## Black.MB

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Those finished photos are amazing, great work


----------



## Offset Detailing

Great work!


----------



## MAX619ER

Great work :argie:


----------



## Frankay

Incredible work!


----------



## -Ash-ST

Stunning colour. Top work


----------

